# Should I be feeding my 5 month old more?



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I phased out 3 meals a day to 2. First is at 5am then at 7pm. I give her Fromm LBP Gold. 2 cups per meal so a total of 4 cups a day, plus a few dry beef liver treats during training. Also a few times a week and it's not often a really small amount I'll give her pieces of apples, banana, popcorn (dry - not microwavable) & strawberries. When I took her for her last vaccines for the year the vet said I should be giving her 6 cups a day cause she's growing. 

Is this fine? I don't want her to be fat. I was giving her 3-1/2 cups a day, but her ribs were quite visible and a few people did comment on that. So I changed it to 4 cups. I'd have to check her weight, but she seems better now in terms of the ribs showing. 

I also scatter feed her now inside the house which lasts about 15mins because when I'd put her kibble in a bowl with a bit of water mixed in she'd gulp it down in like 4 mins. Never threw up, but I found 4 mins a bit too fast. Now I make her work for her food plus it helps with her using her nose. Once the snow is gone I'll also do some scatter feeding on the driveway & grass. Question I have about scattering 2 cups of kibble on the grass is that'll make her probably last 30mins or so is that fine for finishing a meal? 

Any recommendations also when to slowly switch her over to adult dog food? Not sure if I'll do the whole raw diet, but for now just sticking with kibble. She's always finished her entire meal without an issue.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you mean to attach a photo?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

6 cups a day is a lot for a young-ish pup (that's all my 110 pound male gets in a day, most he ever got was 7) and 3 cups is the most I feed in a single setting so you'd have to go back to 3X/day imo. I'd keep feeding 4 c for now if she's filling out and you can slowly ramp up judging by her body condition.

I also wouldn't scatter feed a whole 2 cups in the grass, you do that with a handful of their normal meal imo. 5 am to 7 pm is quite a stretch though so training treats or kibble mid day is not a bad idea.

I don't think 4 minutes to finish a meal is a big deal if she's not gulping.

Now, where are the pics of her?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

RIght ... honestly my adult only takes a couple of minutes (and it's a mash type of THK + raw) to eat. When he ate kibble, even when I put in enough water to make a soup, so plenty of water, it would take him less than 2 minutes to eat lol He does love food. Even at 9 now!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, my concern was if finishing 2 cups of kibble in 3-4mins was too fast. When I scatter feed her now I do 1 cup at a time then the 2nd cup. Scattered around the hallway, living room area rugs, dining room area & kitchen. I may go back to using a bowl for Spring/Summer. With Spring approaching my house gets a few carpenter ants for about 2 or 3 months and I don't want to vacuum the area twice a day cause of the crumbs. Plus I'd rather not attract more ants than the few that do enter my place.

Her pics are in the other thread. Not going to repost them here <_<

Prior to scatter feeding I'd hide kibble in a few places around the house anyway to make her find them. I'll do only a handful in the grass also in a few months.

Should I change her meal time to 5am & 5pm? I get worried about her stomach flipping so usually around 7:30am I play a bit of fetch with her. As she gets older it'll give me a chance to play fetch for 30mins or more before I leave for work which will help tire her out. This gives her a 2 hour wait period before we play or go for a walk.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think Star was getting about 5 or 6 cups of food daily at 5 months, and STILL looked kinda skinny! Don't stress about it - they are bottomless pits at that age, because they are growing so fast! 

When she got to 10 or 11 months, she began to leave food in the bowl, and that's when I knew it was time to cut back. 
She's a teenager - remember what THAT was like?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Our 4.5 month old pup is still on 3 times a day. And I can't give feedback on the kibble timing as we feed raw. But she gets 6.5 oz +/- depending how many training treats are also being ingested and what their calorie count is. She doesn't take anywhere near 4 minutes...maybe a couple of minutes?...to finish a meal. I do impose 'yoga quiet time' for an hour after eating as I also am paranoid about bloat and stomach flipping.
I had to cut back her food as she was putting on too much weight. She is now back to looking good...tummy tuck and ribs easily palpable. I am with you, I do not like to see too visible ribs on a puppy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AE316 said:


> Should I change her meal time to 5am & 5pm? I get worried about her stomach flipping so usually around 7:30am I play a bit of fetch with her. As she gets older it'll give me a chance to play fetch for 30mins or more before I leave for work which will help tire her out. This gives her a 2 hour wait period before we play or go for a walk.


We'll you're up much earlier than most people at 5 am
I work from home so luckily don't get up til 7, hike and pee time first so they eat around 8 and then again at 6. They don't get treats much and that 10 hours is quite a bit, I'd sooner the after dinner to morning was the longer period where they sleep for 8 hours of it.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Buffy was fed around 3 cups when she was around 5 months old and I changed it to 2 meals when she was 6 months. It's actually she lost interest in her breakfast so decreased the meals time.

She took about 3 minutes to finish her meal and she never gulps.

I start homecooked meals for her 9 months ago and this is her current meal.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I work 8:30 till 4:30. I was bringing her to work everyday at the start. Then phased it out to half days and now she stays home for 8 hours. I come home at lunch to take her out & a short walk. She comes half days at work twice a week. Like I said I wait 2 hours usually before we do some intense exercise like fetch or walks. Just get worried about her stomach. Not interested in rushing her to a hospital over something I can prevent like that. I fed her tonight at 5pm. So I'll stick with that. 

Also I read online 5 month old puppies nap a lot, but during the weekends I don't crate her much unless she's in the way of something. She'll nap in the living room or move to the kitchen if I'm going to make a meal. Should I be making her nap longer in the bedroom? Her behaviour during the day hasn't been a problem that I've noticed. She's not running around or doing something bat crazy. I crate her more during the weekend my kids are here if they need their space. Her naps have been in the kitchen. 

When I get home from work she's pretty much not in her crate from 5-9ish unless I go to the kitchen to do something and I haven't given her a toy. She'll go in and when I leave the kitchen she'll exit cause I leave the door open. Pretty much during the days with me alone she'll nap where I am if I haven't given her a toy. Kitchen, dining room & living room. It's all just one big space really. She's my shadow <_< Wherever dad goes she'll wake from her nap and wanna go. Whines about it at times if in her crate. I'll say quiet and she typically settles. This happens at work too. She'll bark if I don't take her in the washroom. So I mix it up where if I have her in the crate at work I won't always take her into the washroom. Sorry to change the topic slightly.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We need more information: type of food, brand, her exercise and her digestion. And a picture of her body condition from above and the from the side when she is standing. Without all this it is guessing. What I can tell is, that if a pup at this age (5 months, right?)needs 6 cups of kibble a day, it is of poor quality. She must be pooping piles!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AE316 said:


> Her pics are in the other thread. Not going to repost them here <_<


If you don’t want to repost photos, you could add a link to your other thread, so people wouldn’t need to go looking for it. Because a lot of people just won’t bother doing that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, reposting your pictures here will help us. We all are using our time to help you.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm feeding her Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. It's what she's always been on and I've never changed it. She eats the entire meal always. Her exercise is 5-10mins of fetch. And about 15-20mins of walking a day. I was doing 30mins of fetch, but the trainer mentioned at this stage not to do that much. Her poops are usually twice a day or 3 times. Sometimes a little bit more than other times. Not piles. For today each time she went there was 3 stools; solids. 

Here are a few pics I took just now. People at work at times have commented also about her weight, but I dunno if I should give her more. A trainer I used a few times then stopped said 3-1/2 cups is enough and 6 seemed too much after I mentioned what a vet said.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Your gorgeous pup doesn't need to be fed more.....but could use more exercise.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

From the side pictures she looks pretty heavy to me, but it is hard to see for sure. Can you add one picture from above her while she is standing? I like the food you are feeding. But 6 cups a day is way too much. Exercise: you can play with her for about 5 minutes a time like you mentioned but several times a days, same with walks. Make it fun and challenge that brain. Also free play and off leash walks in a safe area.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

30 minutes of fetch might be too much because of all the stops/starts for a young dog but 5-10mins of fetch and 15-20mins of walking a day is nothing and inadequate for a growing GSD. Vary the exercise and stay off hard surfaces (sidewalks and roads) but you need to up your game imo.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

What do you recommend during 730-830? Then perhaps 30 mins or so at lunch. Then evening 7 till 9ish for her age? Keep in mind I do a bit of tug. And 2 sessions at 5mins of training with treats. Then during the day I'll give her commands but do praise by petting or saying good girl. I also hide treats and kibble at times. Her fetch has been on my yard. Walks are on the road cause we don't have many sidewalks here. I can take her to the yard at a school near by. It's empty 730-8. The school yard is also empty at times around 7pm. I'm like usually the only parent who takes my kids there to play on the weekends. I got her a 100 foot long leash. And in 2 or 3 months getting an invisible fence put in. She'll only be outside regardless when I'm there.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Re: bloat - a study done in the 1990's blew up several myths. It found it was not related to timing of meals, and exercise or water consumption. Most dogs bloated on an empty stomach, and elevated food and water bowls actually increased the risk of bloat by 110%!

Other factors that increased the risk were the dogs' breed/conformation, temperament and eating only dry dog food with a high percentage of fat in it. Feeding only one meal a day also increased the risk: Risk Factors for Canine Bloat - TUFTSBG2003 - VIN


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Re: bloat - a study done in the 1990's blew up several myths. It found it was not related to timing of meals, and exercise or water consumption. Most dogs bloated on an empty stomach, and elevated food and water bowls actually increased the risk of bloat by 110%!
> 
> Other factors that increased the risk were the dogs' breed/conformation, temperament and eating only dry dog food with a high percentage of fat in it. Feeding only one meal a day also increased the risk: Risk Factors for Canine Bloat - TUFTSBG2003 - VIN


now im paranoid about Charlie's elevated bowls, I thought they were better for them😓


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's the most important part of the article - it's something most people are blissfully unaware of!

*During the past 30 years there has been a 1,500 percent increase in the incidence of bloat, and this has coincided with the increased feeding of dry dog foods. There is a much lower incidence of bloat in susceptible breeds in Australia and New Zealand. Feeding practices in these countries have been found to be less dependent on dry foods.*


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I mix her kibble with water is that better? For now I'm skipping the whole raw diet. I'll take more pics tonight. Might go back to 3-1/2 cups of kibble a day if you guys think she's getting chubby lol. Seems it's similar to having kids when people will comment "Are you feeding that child?" The ribs showing during her breathing seemed normal to me no different than myself being a slim/average person.

When I Googled how long to wait before taking a dog for a walk it said at least 2 hours. And this only happened once so far, but after just over an hour I took her for a walk once and she threw up a chunk full of her kibble. Hasn't happened since so I went back to the 2 hour wait period.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

AE, suggest you read the article for yourself. It's only about a page and a half long.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

peachygeorgia said:


> now im paranoid about Charlie's elevated bowls, I thought they were better for them😓


I thought that for a long time when my vet suggested elevated bowls after I lost a dog to bloat. I don't see how it makes sense to actually increase the odds but there it is.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

"The breed with the highest average lifetime likelihood of a bloat episode is the Great Dane, at *42.4%*. Other breeds at higher-than average risk include the Bloodhound, Irish Wolfhound, Irish Setter, Akita, standard Poodle, German Shepherd Dog, and Boxer. Other deep-chested breeds and deep-chested mixed-breed dogs are also at higher risk."

Wow, as if Danes didn't have a short enough avg life span without it ....

"Several diet-related factors were associated with a higher incidence of bloat. These include feeding *only* dry food, or feeding a single large daily meal. Dogs fed *dry foods containing fat among the first four ingredients* had a 170 percent higher risk for developing bloat. Dogs fed *dry foods containing citric acid and were moistened* prior to feeding had a 320 percent higher risk for developing bloat.
Conversely, *feeding a dry food containing a rendered meat-and-bone meal decreased risk by 53 percent* in comparison with the overall risk for the dogs in the study. Mixing table food or canned food into dry food also decreased the risk of bloat."


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I thought that for a long time when my vet suggested elevated bowls after I lost a dog to bloat. I don't see how it makes sense to actually increase the odds but there it is.


Ugh, time to toss it!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll read the ingredients tonight for her food. Also it mentions getting a gastropexy done. Which I probably will get done the same time I get her spayed after her first heat. The small local vet I take her to doesn't do a gastropexy, so I'll call around to the other places which of course charge a bit more, but if it helps decrease a stomach issue I'd rather pay up and hope for the best.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Re: bloat - a study done in the 1990's blew up several myths. It found it was not related to timing of meals, and exercise or water consumption. Most dogs bloated on an empty stomach, and elevated food and water bowls actually increased the risk of bloat by 110%!
> 
> Other factors that increased the risk were the dogs' breed/conformation, temperament and eating only dry dog food with a high percentage of fat in it. Feeding only one meal a day also increased the risk: Risk Factors for Canine Bloat - TUFTSBG2003 - VIN


Really good read Silver! Learned a lot, definitely having a gastropexy done on Charlie when he's neutered at 2, as well as tossing his elevated bowls, lol


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Here's a few more pics as requested. This is after me changing it back to 3-1/2 cups a day.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Why did you change the amount I f food? This pup is not too fat. 

He is at a time where he is growing rapidly and needs a lot of calories to develop strong bones and muscles. Restricting food is not going to help him with that.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll leave her at 4 cups then. She's getting about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of dry beef liver treats during training also. I was just concerned due to others in person commenting about the ribs showing when she breaths & a vet suggesting 6 cups a day for a growing puppy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AE316 said:


> I'll leave her at 4 cups then. She's getting about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of dry beef liver treats during training also. I was just concerned due to others in person commenting about the ribs showing when she breaths & a vet suggesting 6 cups a day for a growing puppy.


You never feed by age, you feed by body condition. I fed 7.5 c per day at one time for my monster dog that couldn't put weight on, still 6 c per day that I'm watching to one day cut down. My 7 year old still gets 4 and very active. Few treat calories though.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Should I up it to 5 cups giving 3 at night and 2 in the morning? I'm not sure what her weight is now. Or go back to 3 meals a day?


----------

